# Cats & TV



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

My little Tiger just LOVES to watch TV! Especially Animal Planet, and I was just wondering if anyone here has a cat (or cats) who love to watch TV! You can include a picture if you have one of your kitty watching TV you'd like to share!  Here's mine


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh Tiger is so cute. Tristan one of our cats is very smart and always likes to watch every move we make and watches us whatever we are doing and really takes it all in. He sometimes watches TV and if we sit a chair in front of dads community tank Tristan will sit on the chair for hours at a time just sitting and watching the fish swim by, afraid I don't have a pic of him doing it though......


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Aww, Tristan sounds cute!  Tiger likes watching my little Mojo but we don't really let her for fear she might jump up on the shelf and try to get him (yes Mojo's tank has a lid but she's smart enough that she would PROBABLY get it off if left alone), sometimes we let her watch just for a few minutes.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Aww Tiger enjoys fish gazing too lol. Dads community tank is 4ft and on a solid timber stand so even if 10kg Tristan (no not over weight but very large solid boned cat) jumped on it it would not matter, he is good though just sits and watches intently. Occasionally if the fish chase each other he might forget himself for a moment and tap at the fish through the glass but if he sees anyone watching he stops straight away as if to say 'I'm being good' he is such a funny boy and cracks us all up.

Tristan was a rescue cat someone dumped him in a cane paddock as a kitten and he drank some poisoned water out of a hydrant poor boy nearly died but after an emergency trip to the vets, months of force feeding with a syringe and medications, plus he could not regulate his body temperature and we had to sit up with him all night every night for the first week to put a hot water bottle on him when he got cold and move it if he became to warm.

Anyway he made a full recovery and is much loved and such a character...... well worth all the work lol we all adore him


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I am going to post a picture of the kitten we found on the road. She was about 5-6 weeks when we found her :/ 

She is watching the pc screen (we don't have tv channels)


----------

